# Positive Quote.



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

It takes no talent, no brains and no character to criticise. Only mother nature can create a flower but any foolish child can pull it to pieces... when people are hostile or rude, when they cheat lie or steal, say cruel and *****y things, it is invariably a reflection of their own troubled, sad pathetic life, rather than a reflection of you. Don't listen to anyone, you are who you are, don’t change that or you will change the person that you are.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

So true. :yes


----------



## phantomsolstice (Aug 29, 2005)

i love your flower metaphor. that was lovely. thank you.


----------



## pittstonjoma (Nov 10, 2003)

Very good and inspiring.


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

OYE!


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

AskJeeves said:


> It takes no talent, no brains and no character to criticise. Only mother nature can create a flower but any foolish child can pull it to pieces... when people are hostile or rude, when they cheat lie or steal, say cruel and *****y things, it is invariably a reflection of their own troubled, sad pathetic life, rather than a reflection of you. Don't listen to anyone, you are who you are, don't change that or you will change the person that you are.


 :agree


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

I absolutely love that quote and agree with everything it said. Thank you very much for sharing!!!


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

opcorn


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Did you make that up? 'cause that is excellent! I always wish I was better with words.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Love that quote. Do you know who it was that wrote it. I have been building a quotes website for years. One day I will put it online. That quote will probably make the cut. 

Thanks!


----------

